# Fake Costa Del Mar Sunglasses



## SD Hawkins

I just bought some hammerhead 580's on ebay and got an email from a guy who bought some from the same seller and is asking me if mine are fake as he says his are obviuosly. Can't tell, they have 580 on the lense like the ones I tried at FTU[/U]. Can anybody help?


----------



## Devans87

what was the sellers name? I just recieved a pair of 580's i got new on ebay...


----------



## SD Hawkins

"thehottestdeals" came from Georgia. Mine look real but guy contacted me from Colorado asking about mine claiming his were fakes. paid 150 with shipping


----------



## gregs1

I would contact Costa and see if they know about anybody selling knockoffs. They should be able to verify. I would not be that suprised if they were generic. 

Recently a friend of mine bought a new set of Taylor Made golf clubs off ebay for $ 600 and later discovered they were knockoffs by getting in touch with the mfg. Taylor Made made a comment that 50% of the "Taylor Made" clubs on ebay are generic. Buyer beware on those "good deals".


----------



## jostav56

post a picture.. look at the hinges as well..


----------



## MrG

How to tell if ther fake: Throw um in the truck seat an have yer curtain climbers jump in an sit an bounce on um. Costas can take that.


----------



## dennis_99

I hope you get it figured out and sorry to hear that you are having to put up with this junk...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I have a SURE fire method of determining the authenticity of these sunglasses.

Let me borrow them. If I lose them within 5 minutes they were the REAL DEAL. If I (for the life of me) can't get them to be lost, stolen, or thrown away...they are fakes.

For some reason...I can't seem to stop losing nice sunglasses. Years ago I just started buying knock-off brands and now I've had the same 2 pair of cheapy sunglasses for at least 3 years.


----------



## SD Hawkins

Lady called me back from costa and said if I can see 580 from the inside of the lense, they are real. Apparently the fakers have not copied that yet. What about the hinges though?


----------



## afishinman14

Well can you see the 580 from the inside of the lenses?


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*costa's*

Costa's are one of the top knocked off glasses I heard.


----------



## snookdude

I would take them to the boat show the costa rep is in the FTU booth.


----------



## rvrrat14

SUGGEST YOU CONTACT SKITTERWALK ON THIS FORUM.

Bought my harpoons/580's from him and saved big bucks!!!!Quality guy!!!!!

And, they ain't fake!!!!


----------



## Devans87

i just got a pair off ebay, mine deff. look legit.. I can see 580 on the outside of the lense and inside!?!? Are you supposed to see it from both sides?


----------



## shepard24

great, expecting a pair in the mail from ebay any day now. if they are fake, im gonna be ******. of course i'll probably lose them or break them or take a rock from a weedeater to the lens just like the last couple of pairs.


----------



## Devans87

shepard24 said:


> great, expecting a pair in the mail from ebay any day now. if they are fake, im gonna be ******. of course i'll probably lose them or break them or take a rock from a weedeater to the lens just like the last couple of pairs.


Thats exactly how i felt as soon as i seen this thread, i just got a set of brines in the mail monday... Of course i havent seen the sun yet since then but sure as hell hope these arent fakes... The quality seems great though. I really want to know the answer to my question if anyone could tell me its driving me nuts knowing these might be fakes...


----------



## deke

Are these fakes polarized? That might be a dead giveaway as well.


----------



## shepard24

got em today, they look real to me. When compared to my real ones, cant tell any difference. When put up together and turned, they blackout. Supposedly that means they are polarized.


----------



## rooney

I bought a pair of triple tail costas from a guy on ebay and they are as real as can be. His ebay name is thegoliathbug. They came out of Calif. I got them quick too.


----------



## shepard24

rooney said:


> I bought a pair of triple tail costas from a guy on ebay and they are as real as can be. His ebay name is thegoliathbug. They came out of Calif. I got them quick too.


got em from the same dude rooney. i think i know you from somewhere. did you used to own a bobcat?


----------



## rooney

At one time. It sure is chilly outside, I hope you have a coat. You don't need to get sick, we are going fishing, remember?


----------



## shepard24

rooney said:


> At one time. It sure is chilly outside, I hope you have a coat. You don't need to get sick, we are going fishing, remember?


haha


----------



## Devans87

shepard24 said:


> got em from the same dude rooney. i think i know you from somewhere. did you used to own a bobcat?


Got mine from the same too...


----------



## mj58595

I personally sell the 580's on ebay myself and they will always have the 580 on the lens if they are real. Someone has left me one neg feedback claiming they were fake (they were some crazy ebayer who asked for a refund right after they purchased the glasses and they were never even sent to them), but i get them directly through Costa del Mar. If anyone needs a pair, I can get them a good discount on the glasses and am willing to meet in person to show that they are the real deal. Send me a PM if you are interested. If you want to check out what i have in stock right now, my ebay screen name is the same as here.


----------



## Devans87

mj58595 said:


> I personally sell the 580's on ebay myself and they will always have the 580 on the lens if they are real. Someone has left me one neg feedback claiming they were fake (they were some crazy ebayer who asked for a refund right after they purchased the glasses and they were never even sent to them), but i get them directly through Costa del Mar. If anyone needs a pair, I can get them a good discount on the glasses and am willing to meet in person to show that they are the real deal. Send me a PM if you are interested. If you want to check out what i have in stock right now, my ebay screen name is the same as here.


Cool, ill keep that in mind when i purchase another pair.. I just need another excuse to get a different pair


----------



## CostaDelMar

Hey, it's Laurie Fontenot from Costa. It sounds like you guys are looking for some advice from Costa on how to tell if you're being sold "knock-offs." I know this is an obvious answer, but the best way to know you're getting the real deal is to purchase from an approved retailer (http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/DealerLocator/), and there's an approved list of online retailers you can find when trying to purchase on the "Online Store."

But, as for the knock-offs, we don't come in contact with them a lot, but here's some suggestions on how to tell if they're real:

All of our glasses will have a SKU and the name of the style inside the temple.
They'll have the logo and where they're made also inside the temple.
Then with 580's, the "580" is Etched on the upper outside corner of the right-eye lens.

Hope this helps!
Laurie


----------



## SABINE FIEND

I agree. If your gonna pay $150 for knock-offs, why not go ahead and spend a little extra when you know you are getting the real deal at an authorized retailer.


----------



## FooeyFish

CostaDelMar said:


> Hey, it's Laurie Fontenot from Costa. It sounds like you guys are looking for some advice from Costa on how to tell if you're being sold "knock-offs." I know this is an obvious answer, but the best way to know you're getting the real deal is to purchase from an approved retailer (http://www.costadelmar.com/SeeOutThere/DealerLocator/), and there's an approved list of online retailers you can find when trying to purchase on the "Online Store."
> 
> But, as for the knock-offs, we don't come in contact with them a lot, but here's some suggestions on how to tell if they're real:
> 
> All of our glasses will have a SKU and the name of the style inside the temple.
> They'll have the logo and where they're made also inside the temple.
> Then with 580's, the "580" is Etched on the upper outside corner of the right-eye lens.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Laurie


Is it the SKU or the Patent on the left arm?

IE, the hammerheads I have (white/black) have US Pat. D533,892 HAmmerhead HH30 on the left arm


----------



## trodery

WOW, a thread almost 4 years old has risen from the ashes.


----------



## FooeyFish

trodery said:


> WOW, a thread almost 4 years old has risen from the ashes.


and still a relevant issue today.....found with the big search button in the sky


----------



## RockportRobert

Knock-offs on Ebay?!?! Surely you're kidding!!!


----------



## coachlaw

I'm not kidding . . . and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Jdog223

Is that from airplane ? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw

Yep.


----------



## chrisnitro

I bought mine on Ebaay from desert.ryder, he was a power seller with 100% seller ratings. Mine look real and I have even taken them to FTU and put them side by side with the ones they sell.. I bought the black Zanes with Green 580 for $175


----------



## FooeyFish

I have some white hammerheads with the blue mirror glass....was curious since I snagged them cheap...judging by the hinges and the text on the inside of the arms, 580 etching on the upper right lens...they look legit....

I looked on google images for examples of what was inside the arms and the hinges...hinges look the same, text looks the same for everything I came across with the exception of the left arm, instead of costa del mar it's just the larger font COSTA....guessing that is just because they are newer than any pics I have found online...???


----------



## RockportRobert

coachlaw said:


> I'm not kidding . . . and don't call me Shirley.


Roger, Roger.


----------



## FooeyFish

anyone have any new and useful insight related to the issue at hand?


----------



## fangard

If you misplace them tomorrow, they are real. If you keep them for 2-3 years, they are fake.

That is the way it is with me at least.

Good Luck.

Check out any buyer protection you may have. May have recourse.


----------



## CostaDelMar

FooeyFish said:


> Is it the SKU or the Patent on the left arm?
> 
> IE, the hammerheads I have (white/black) have US Pat. D533,892 HAmmerhead HH30 on the left arm


Hey,
That's real. And, if it's new, it will have COSTA and not COSTA DEL MAR inside the right temple.
Laurie
[email protected]


----------



## FooeyFish

CostaSunglasses said:


> Hey,
> That's real. And, if it's new, it will have COSTA and not COSTA DEL MAR inside the right temple.
> Laurie
> [email protected]


YEAH!

Thank you Laurie!!!!
:doowapsta:cheers::dance::bounce::birthday2:doowapsta:cheers::dance::bounce:


----------



## iridered2003

trodery said:


> WOW, a thread almost 4 years old has risen from the ashes.


nowhere near 4 years:doowapsta maybe 2, but yea, i hear you:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FormerHR

First post in the thread...

#*1*   







01-08-2008, 08:15 PM

Go back and count again, this time use all of your fingers.


----------



## fangard

FormerHR said:


> First post in the thread...
> 
> #*1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01-08-2008, 08:15 PM
> 
> Go back and count again, this time use all of your fingers.


Maybe he was looking at the first time it was revived, 9/09


----------



## rgregg08

chrisnitro said:


> I bought mine on Ebaay from desert.ryder, he was a power seller with 100% seller ratings. Mine look real and I have even taken them to FTU and put them side by side with the ones they sell.. I bought the black Zanes with Green 580 for $175


Thats the same person i got a pair of Blackfin 580's from. Seem legit to me.


----------

